# WoW- ErRoR -.-



## LordKlobb (14. März 2009)

Hey,

wollt ma fragen obs vlt leute gibt denen es so geht wie mir
seit WotLK hab ich täglich WoW -error`s...besonders nervig beim ladebildschirm,was dazu führt das ich den rechner neustarten muss um wieder einloggen zu können...

Das tollste dabei ist das ich dann irgendwo anders hingeportet werd...war mal nexus hero->wow error-> logg in-> späherkuppe -.- wtf?


----------



## Aitaro (14. März 2009)

wäre vll gut wenn den fehler mal postest.. also den error


----------



## Kelthelas (14. März 2009)

Naja hab manchmal Errors kann mich aber gleich wieder einloggen. Weiß leider nicht wie du das lösen kannst.


----------



## LordKlobb (14. März 2009)

hm die wow error meldungen häufen sich, meist sowas wie couldn`T read file blablabla...letzens konnte wow irgend eine AshzaraBubble01 nich laden...in naxx =P


gibt aber auch tage da läufts wie ne eins keine error etc...hab auch schon blizz repair probiert, leider ohne erfolg


----------



## skap (14. März 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> hm die wow error meldungen häufen sich, meist sowas wie couldn`T read file blablabla...letzens konnte wow irgend eine AshzaraBubble01 nich laden...in naxx =P
> 
> 
> gibt aber auch tage da läufts wie ne eins keine error etc...hab auch schon blizz repair probiert, leider ohne erfolg



Bei mir hat da nur die Neuinstallation geholfen.
Danach liefs aber Einwandfrei.


----------



## Aitaro (14. März 2009)

couldn't read deutet darauf hin das irgendwo ne file evtl beschädigt sein könnte.. wenn nochmal nen error hast schreib dir den fehler raus und google mal explizit danach..

oder mal ins offi wow technik forum posten ^^

ansonsten, wenn viel zeit und gedult investieren willst mal komplett alles löschen (am besten backup von deinem ordner irgendwo machen) und wow mal neu installieren ^^


----------



## Rynam (14. März 2009)

Auch ne idee wäre es du probierst mal die Repair.exe aus und schaust mal was die fürn Fehler ausgiebt.


----------



## l33r0y (14. März 2009)

> Auch ne idee wäre es du probierst mal die Repair.exe aus und schaust mal was die fürn Fehler ausgiebt.





> hab auch schon blizz repair probiert, leider ohne erfolg



Würd auf nen Installationsfehler tippen. Im Nachhinein was verändert? Adminrechte, Firewall?
Installier das Spiel am besten neu.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (14. März 2009)

...nie gehabt...nie gehört!

Kauf dir nen neuen Rechner!


----------



## Ungi (14. März 2009)

hatte es mal eine zeitlang, sobald ich nach eiskrone wollt...wow error...einlogen nicht möglich da der fehler dann schon während des ladebildschirms kam.

gm angeschrieben, der hat mich an den tech support verwiesen...dieser meinte dann ich sollte wow neu installieren. habe ich gemacht, seitdem habe ich komischerweise ruhe...


toi toi toi


versuchs mal einfach damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (14. März 2009)

hab den bug auch, neuinstalation sowie rechner neuaufsetzen haten nix gebraucht, un ram sowie plate sind in ordnung  hba sogar ne neue gekauft -.-  wen du pech hast hilft da warsch echt n neuer rechner ,ner  kann sich nich jeder meben ne neue kiste kaufen... na ich offe das es blizz schaft das selbst zu fixen immerhin war es bei mir n update das es bewirklt hate aber auf couldnt read data blabla is der bug 134 der sich abwechseln dürfte demnächst mit 131 und 132


----------



## Schlamm (14. März 2009)

Rhon schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen neuen Rechner!


Nicht jeder schwimmt im Geld und hat zuviel davon...

Ruf mal den Support an, ansonsten echt mal ein paar Stunden neuinstallieren.


----------



## Oesophagus (14. März 2009)

Hab genau das gleiche prob....ab und an stürzt er ab weil er irgendeine Karte nicht lesen kann. Relogg geht dann nicht...erst der komplette Neustart des Rechners lässt wow wieder normal starten. 
Ergo ist die Installation von wow ja nicht fehlerhaft sonst würde das Porb ja dauerhaft bestehen....man hat tatsächlich das Gefühl das im Betrieb dateien verändert werden und wow diesen "critical error" auswirft.
Komischerweise is es tagelang kein prob und dann 2 bis 3 mal an einem tag....

ich tippe auf Kartenaddonskonflikte....


----------



## Muahdib (14. März 2009)

WoW Error 134 @ Blizzard Forum

Das Problem seit WotLK haben mehrere wie du hier siehst ... 

Hab es selber unter windows XP seit dem neuen Rechner und der neuen Grafikkarte unter Vista 64 Bit ist bei mir verschwunden
hatte mehrere Installationen bei XP und eine Kopie vom alten PC ausprobiert . Fehler trat bei mir immer an der gleichen 
Stelle auf .

WoW Repair .. wäre eine möglichkeit dort nachzuschauen ob eine Datei nen fehler hat oder mehrere .

Ansonsten kann man die Hardware per Memtest checken sowie Festplattentool´s oder einen Grafikkarten Stabilitätstest ( Freestone-group.com )

Treiber aktuallisieren wäre auch ne idee denn ab und an werden da auch kleinere oder grössere Fehler behoben .


Es scheint an der Speicherverwaltung von WoW zu liegen ! Kann aber auch an den ein oder anderen Treiber dran liegen .


----------



## AoC.Virtus (14. März 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> hm die wow error meldungen häufen sich, meist sowas wie couldn`T read file blablabla...letzens konnte wow irgend eine AshzaraBubble01 nich laden...in naxx =P
> 
> 
> gibt aber auch tage da läufts wie ne eins keine error etc...hab auch schon blizz repair probiert, leider ohne erfolg



- Festplatte und Speicher überprüfen ! 
Tippe aber auf Festplatte !


----------



## Wagga (14. März 2009)

Lade mal HDtune und mach den Errorcheck.
Wenn das Fenster grün ist/ bleibt ist es ok, ansonsten wenn da rote Flächen auftauchen würde ich mir sorgen machen und schleunigst eine Ersatz anschaffen und die Daten retten.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Liberiana (15. März 2009)

Ich hab genau das gleiche, täglich WoW Errors am laufenden Band, hab schon
WoW Repair durchlaufen lassen und auch WoW neu installiert - ohne Erfolg.

Nun habe ich mich gefragt, weil auf meinem Lap-Top WoW ohne Probleme läuft,
ob ich einfach die MPQ-Dateien rüberkopieren könnte, wie z.B. lichking.mpq,
weil er mir meistens bei Errors anzeigt, dass er Maps von Northrend nich lesen kann...


----------



## Dagonzo (15. März 2009)

Die meisten Errors sind auf Speicherfehler zurück zu führen. WoW hat sich da sehr zickig. Wo es bei anderen Spielen nicht unbedingt ins Gewicht fällt, lässt WoW öfters abstürzen. Ist leider so.


----------



## Liberiana (15. März 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die meisten Errors sind auf Speicherfehler zurück zu führen. WoW hat sich da sehr zickig. Wo es bei anderen Spielen nicht unbedingt ins Gewicht fällt, lässt WoW öfters abstürzen. Ist leider so.



Sorry, dass ich so dumm frage, aber, was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Dagonzo (15. März 2009)

Anderen Speicher kaufen, so banal es auch klingt.


----------



## Liberiana (15. März 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Anderen Speicher kaufen.



Achso, okay, danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. März 2009)

Ja leider ist es oftmals so. Aber wenn man einen Rechner mit DDR2 Speicher betreibt muss man zum Glück nicht viel dafür ausgeben. 2 GB RAM sind ja recht billig zu bekommen.


----------

